# Can puppies eat pork ribs?



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

I've got some pork ribs left over from dinner. Am I allowed to give them to my 4 and a half month old puppy. They are hard and thin so I am scared she might choke on them. What do you guys think?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No cooked bones.

David Winners


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

David Winners said:


> No cooked bones.
> 
> David Winners


Can you explain why? I have a 6 months old pup, and i feed him buff bones, soft ones, sometime raw and sometimes cooked. Fyi, not ribs though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Raw bones get crushed up and have softer edges. Cooking the bones makes them more brittle and they can become jagged or pointy when broken. They create a puncture hazard for the dogs digestive tract.

http://www.drbasko.com/site/tips-feeding-bones-dogs-safely/
" I don’t recommend feeding any baked, broiled, or barbecued bones to pets because the heat dries up the bone and makes it more brittle and subject to splintering. Chicken bones and beef “T” bones are mostly the culprits. Keep pets away from these bones!"

YMMV. I wouldn't risk it. I actually had a dog puncture his stomach with a steak bone and die after surgery.

RIP Maxx









David Winners


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't give bones in any form. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Raw bones get crushed up and have softer edges. Cooking the bones makes them more brittle and they can become jagged or pointy when broken. They create a puncture hazard for the dogs digestive tract.
> 
> Throw Me A Bone! 4 Tips for Feeding Bones to Your Dogs Safely | Dr. Ihor Basko - Worldwide Holistic Veterinary Care, Acupuncture, Diet Therapy
> " I don’t recommend feeding any baked, broiled, or barbecued bones to pets because the heat dries up the bone and makes it more brittle and subject to splintering. Chicken bones and beef “T” bones are mostly the culprits. Keep pets away from these bones!"
> ...


Sorry to hear about Maxx. 

Thanks for the detailed information. I guess i can feed Raw chicken legs/Paw?? Tyson loves it.
I had to google search YMMV  i guess i could learn more than dog talks here


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I would not feed a dog pork period. As a treat, but it's too high fat concentrated protein and the most mass-produced meat available, unless you have an ironside dog, look for a better protein source.


----------

